# What is the best equipment to give my tau commander?



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

Ok ive just brought the tau battleforce the other day and i havent got the codex yet ( I know people will say get the codex) but i want your opinion on whats the best thing to give my battlesuit commander? 
I have thought this through trying to remember some of the codex when i first started tau ( If im wrong on what they do please correct me).

Multi-tracker- Lets you fire two weapons
Targeting sensor- lets you fire at two seperate target
Shield Generator- Gives you Inv Sv of 4+

Thats what ive thought about giving him so far but i would like ya opinions please. :victory:

Gothic


----------



## TimberWolfA (Jan 12, 2010)

Actually, the Target Lock will only allow your Commander to fire at a different target from the rest of any squad that he's attached to, not at two different targets himself (Vehicle equipment is often subtly different from Suit equipment in function and price).

Don't load him up with a bunch of stuff. Pick one or two roles for him to perform and try to buy as few pieces of equipment as you can to have him do that/those jobs well. Use those points you would have spent (wasted) on your commander to buy him a bodyguard or two that have roughly the same load out as he does (because everything in a squad should have the same one or two jobs) or use it to buy a squad of Crisis Suits from your Elite slots.

My favorite Commanders are:
-Shas'el with Missile Pod, Flamer, Targeting Array + Bodyguards or Regular Crisis with Twin-Linked Missile Pod and Flamer.
-Shas'el with Airbursting Fragmentation Projector, Burst Cannon, Multi-tracker, Hard-Wired Drone Controller and two Gun Drones + a squad of eight Gun Drones.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Shas'O w/Fusion blaster, Plasma rifle, Shield Gen, HW-multitracker and Stim injector.


----------



## Drannith (Sep 18, 2010)

it all depends on what his role is going to be. If he is going to be sitting back give him some long range weapons, if he is going to be in the thick of it with the rest of the suits some close range stuff is great. You also got to think about what he is going to be hunting, infantry or mech.

My anti-infantry Commander runs as Shas'el, ABFG, Burst Cannon, Mutli Tracker, TA
Anti-Armor runs: Shas'el, Fusion Blaster, MP, MT, TA

Be careful running too many gun drones with him as it will lower his overall toughness as you have to take the overall toughness of a unit when getting shot at. Shield drones are awesome but I save those for the body guard unit I put the commander in.


----------



## TimberWolfA (Jan 12, 2010)

Drannith said:


> Be careful running too many gun drones with him as it will lower his overall toughness as you have to take the overall toughness of a unit when getting shot at. Shield drones are awesome but I save those for the body guard unit I put the commander in.


Generally speaking, I'm not particularly worried about my commander taking a wound or two from large amounts of low strength fire, he has multiples. My commander generally ends up double toughed at some point, which makes me very happy to offer my opponent a bunch of gun drones to put his krak missiles, lascannons, bright/dark lances, and rail guns into (should he be foolish enough to be putting priority on a squad that's just going to gun down his infantry).


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

It does indeed totally depend on his purpose.

Id say there are a few different start templates to build from:
Shas'El w TL MP + x_
ment to be cheap, and probably a hiding Positional Relay commander_

Shas'El w TA + 2 different weapon systems + HWMT + x
_15 pts cheaper then a 'O but with the same BS. Generally a good save._

Shas'O w Stims + X
_Intended to take as many hits as possible for the unit to save models. Need to be 'O for that 4th wound._


----------

